
Show HN: Keep track of cheeses you've tried with the CheeseWzard - deeg
https://www.cheesewiz.app
======
deeg
In an ongoing attempt to keep my programming skills current I've created a
cheese-tracking PWA I've called the CheeseWizard. It's intended to be used to
keep track of cheeses that you've tried and liked. If it somehow got enough
regular users I'd like to add stuff like recommendations, popular cheeses, and
public lists that you can share. You don't need to create an account to tool
around but you will need one if you decide to make updates or keep track of
your favorites.

This is strictly a resume-boosting project and I have no plans on monetizing
it. I'm a back-end engineer and the UI is a bit ugly but I think it's usable.
I’ll be updating it as I learn CSS and the like. If/when I support uploading
pictures new users will need to submit a verified email address but who knows
if that'll ever happen.

It's currently parked on the cheapest AWS server available so it may get
hugged to death by HN. I hope you find it useful!

